# Refute this article?



## arapahoepark (Oct 22, 2013)

The article is An Argument against Theologically Constructed covenants, and seems to rail against covenant theology quite a bit, I was wondering how to defend covenant theology against this article. Niehaus is good with ANE stuff and protecting a literally reading of Genesis 1-11 however.
www.etsjets.org/files/JETS-PDFs/50/50-2/JETS_50-2_259-273_Niehaus.pdf


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Oct 22, 2013)

Having difficulty accessing the site so I cannot access the full article. Gentry interacts with Neihaus here:
http://www.sbts.edu/resources/files/2010/02/sbjt_121_gentry.pdf

You may also appreciate the author's interaction with the Edgar and Demster's reviews here:
http://tgc-documents.s3.amazonaws.com/journal-issues/Themelios-35-2.pdf


----------

